# Ball Python Eggs



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

53 days ago my normal female laid 7 heathy eggs. I just want these damn things to come out already! The pairing was normal to a pastel. I can't figure out why, but ever since the "update" I can't get pics to upload?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the eggs man. must be real cool having them breed

regarding posting pictures: try uploading the pics to photobucket then copy and paste the img tag onto here.

but the upload feature works for me fine.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Check the size of the pictures as they wont upload if they are too large. Try getting them down to about 800x600 or something. That's about the size they will appear on the screen and it may work as i think it maybe something wrong with the thing that resizes them, but im not sure.

Congrats on the eggs. What will the babies be? Can you have a het for pastel?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna try photobucket later. Well I couldn't wait any longer and I cut the eggs last night. From what I could tell there are 3 pastels and 4 normals. But I will have to wait for them to come out to be sure.


----------

